

After hitting the jackpot, tech entrepreneurs school start-ups at Stanford - drm237
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-startup26-2008may26,1,6889337.story

======
Prrometheus
Now if only Youniversity Ventures had a fund to help aspiring Stanford
entrepreneurs to pay Stanford tuition.

------
volida
now it's called jackpot

